# Very Low Sg In Ginger Beer



## Joshisgood (14/7/11)

Hi I was just wondering if anyone could help me out here? I made up a brigalow Ginger beer which had a sg reading of 1016, it's been in the fermenter for 6 days and has stopped fermenting, it now reads 1006, at this rate after bottling my beer will be about 1.8% abv. I was thinking maybe I didn't disolve the sugar properly or something. Anyone know where I went wrong oor if there's anything I can do now?
Cheers​


----------



## Dribs (14/7/11)

I guess not dissolving the sugar would result in low OG. Hard to say if it would dissolve over time. How much sugar did you add?


----------



## Barley Belly (14/7/11)

What actual ingredients did you use and how much water did you add?

Never done a Brigalow kit but used to do Cooper's and the original instructions (from memory) suggest to add 1 x can and 1kg sugar make up to 19 ltrs to get 3.5% abv, maybe even lower, can't remember???????

So if you didn't add extra sugar and diluted it down past 19 ltrs then our readings could be close????


----------



## stef (14/7/11)

I'd suggest with a reading that low its possible that you took the reading before mixing the kit with the water properly. 

Did you stir it up real good etc? Possible that the sample in hydrometer was more water than kit ingredients.


----------



## Joshisgood (14/7/11)

I used a 1 kilogram tin of brigalow Ginger beer, 1 kg of coopers brew enhancer #1 ( kit said use raw sugar but didn't have any) and supplied yeast and yeast nutrient, I filled up to the 23 litre mark with water (as stated in the instructions on kit). Thought I mixed it quite well but can't be sure. Is there anything I can do from here? Like stir it up again and add some more yeast, or add more sugar and yeast or should I just bottle it and have a very light Ginger beer?

Cheers for help guys


----------



## hirns (14/7/11)

From memory the brigalow kits are meant to be made to *12L *and thus lies your problem :unsure: ! The Brigalow ginger beer and cider kits are deceptive value wise in this regard. I would add another kit, stir up the yeast and wait for the second kit to ferment out before bottling. This will give you the correct water to concentrate ratio(plus fermentables) in an ad hoc fashion.

Hirns


----------



## Joshisgood (14/7/11)

Just found the instructions for kit and it's definitely 23 litres.


----------



## yum beer (14/7/11)

I used to make GB years ago and always did half non alcoholic and half pissy by adding sugar half way through the ferment.
With the Brew enancer you only have 500gm of sugars to work with, the other 500gm is malto that isnt going to convert to alcohol.
I would drop another 500gm,or more of dex or sugar into the Fv, give it a stir and let it kick on. 
IMO you would be better off with white sugar to produce a sweeter result to balance the harshness of the GB, the kits can be a bit nasty without it.
In the end you should get a drinkable refresher that will get your knees bending in funny directions. :icon_drunk:


----------



## brettprevans (14/7/11)

1. Going by ur ingredient list your OG (not SG - OG = original gravity, SG = specific gravity ie is an Intermediate reading or gravity at avspecific point in time, FG = final gravity) was wrong. It would be higher than 1016. 
2. Tge instructions should say what tge OG should have been somewhere. 
3. Nfi what yum beer is on about. White sugar does not give sweet results. Its a very fermentable sugar and will convert to alc. Ungermentablrs and high malt contents give sweetness. White sugar is neither of those. 
4. Bsrleybelly coopers kits+1kg sugar was meant to give around oG 1045 so it was 4.5%. 

Have a look in the 'non beer brewing' section. Many many threads on ginger beer u can look at for reference. Also have a search for brigalow etc for more info


----------



## Joshisgood (15/7/11)

Just one more question, if I was to add some more sugar (500g) at this point (7 days in fermenter) would I need to add more yeast aswell or would the first lot of yeast still be active? Also if I need more yeast would it just be half a sachet or a whole one


----------



## QldKev (15/7/11)

Joshisgood said:


> Just one more question, if I was to add some more sugar (500g) at this point (7 days in fermenter) would I need to add more yeast aswell or would the first lot of yeast still be active? Also if I need more yeast would it just be half a sachet or a whole one




The yeasties will still be hungry, if you add more sugar they will munch on it.

What temperature is the fermentor sitting on?

QldKev


----------



## Joshisgood (15/7/11)

It's quite low around 16c


----------



## mwd (15/7/11)

Joshisgood said:


> It's quite low around 16c


 

warm it up a bit 18-20C should be good to get a good ferment going.


----------



## Joshisgood (15/7/11)

Hey thanks for all the help guys, bottled it today (hopefully it was just the og reading was inacurate). Put on a new brew today , coopers Canadian blonde with 500g lme, 500g dextrose, 500 g honey, got og 1040 which seems pretty good to me. Cheers again for all the advice


----------



## jello (16/7/11)

I was at the shop today so I checked out the instructions. A single Brigalow kit is only supposed to make 14Litres. I'd be interested to see your instructions.


----------



## Joshisgood (18/7/11)

jello said:


> I was at the shop today so I checked out the instructions. A single Brigalow kit is only supposed to make 14Litres. I'd be interested to see your instructions.


----------



## Joshisgood (18/7/11)

It says to add 4 litres of hot water, brew can, 1 kg raw sugar.
Add 18 litres of cold water etc etc


----------

